# i juiced my daily bucket



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i juiced my daily bucket, 2 hijacker pumps, 4 batts,8s and 12s, 360balls, basic setup, i have accumulators and a street chager that i still need to put on it, sorry for the bad pics, i might be able to get some better ones tommorrow


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THATS A BUCKET :uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

back up


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

PAINT THE CAR..GET A BILLET GRILL ON.. SOME 14Z IT WILL LOOK TIGHT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i have some chrome knockoffs laying around, but i think the baby moons look aight on it


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

THERE NICE I LIKE THEM BUT..IT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON 14Z


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i might bolt the knockoffs on in the next couple days just to see what it looks like, it feels good to have juice on the daily, ive been hitting switches all day :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

awww the smoothies.... brings back memories of my first impala which i juiced and had smoothies for a little while until i saved for the wires


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i got the moons and fat white for free :0 :0 :0


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

old school flava...  maybe a old school candy red paint to bring those white walls and moons out


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 30 2005, 11:11 PM
> *old school flava...   maybe a old school candy red paint to bring those white walls and moons out
> [snapback]2932498[/snapback]​*


nahh, i have to stick with the blue, it was sprayed right, all windows out, doors and fenders off, paint inside and out side of everything


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 31 2005, 03:12 AM
> *nahh, i have to stick with the blue, it was sprayed right, all windows out, doors and fenders off, paint inside and out side of everything
> [snapback]2932502[/snapback]​*



I hear ya, red has never been my color anyways. man i am feeling the old school flava tonight... how about the wood slats for the bed LOL


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice bucket.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

needs work looks tight for a daily


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

not too much work to make it clean, really just needs paint and a billet grill


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 31 2005, 02:28 AM
> *not too much work to make it clean, really just needs paint and a billet grill
> [snapback]2932545[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup: HAVE THEM 14Z IN MIND.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

thats a hot truck, stick with the moons, those wheels are dope


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

back down


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

tight homie!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

back down


----------



## leks (Feb 21, 2005)

Thats as low as you can get it???

Nice truck Ive got a 79 C10 Im messin with.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i could sit alot lower, and it will later, but the truck gets me to work every day so i set it up to not drag if the juice were to stop working


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

hey, how much for that linc. you were talking about? wanna get rid of that truck?? might trade ya for a 97 s-10


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

lthats tight


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Those trucks are cools as fuck


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

i like it... shorties are the bomb


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

give me your email and i will have that guy send some pics


----------



## Swiss-Three (Aug 12, 2002)

Very nice. What color are you painting it? Flat black would look sick


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

BUMP..


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

lets see some pics of it hoppin or on three or atleast the bed.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i havent tried to 3 wheel it yet, im afraid of the leaf springs binding up, i will try and snap a couple side to side shots tomorrow


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i like the baby moons on it..loveing the truck...i'd go with a flat black paint job..would look good with the baby moons


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

gonna need a mono leaf spring...or only use 2 of the stock...here's a picture of my old truck..picture from christmas of 99




> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 8 2005, 01:59 AM
> *i havent tried to 3 wheel it yet, im afraid of the leaf springs binding up, i will try and snap a couple side to side shots tomorrow
> [snapback]2971087[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice daily bro-------------those short beds are bad ass bro.....................check this one out...... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

sweet, i already have it mono leafed and fliped, but when the truck is locked up the leafs look like the are under ALOT of pressure, i was afraid of them busting loose or something


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

that's a badass truck, i was thinking of putting hydros on mine too but it think it would be better with bags. there is some guy on ebay that sells billet grills cheap. i got mine for 80$ shipped


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

trust me i have been checkin out those grills for a minute, did it fit all right?


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

i hope so, i'll test fit it tommarow, i havn't put it on yet cause i wanna get it primered first, since i'm not using it right now. but i have the newer front with four lights though so i think the grill might be a little diffrent


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

im sorry but i think those year grills are different


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah i know but if it fits good on mine theeni it might fit good on yours too, if not he has a 30 day return policy


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

your engine looks CLEAN!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i wish more people would juice trucks like that. i wanna see a mid 80's stepside juiced. 

or a van. who has a juiced 80's van? chevy or gmc


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

getz sum 28'z wit spinnaz on durrr, on da lo proz. errbody wi'll be flossin' witcha.

*isnt from the south*

get some rims on that bad boy.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i have some rims, just need some 265/35/22s


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

impala 631 your bucket is freakin nice dude be good to see the end result bro


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i like the whites and moons on it!! gonna look sweet when ya get the bed painted!!


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

stick with the moons, throw a nice grill on it, and paint it flat black. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddywuwu (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 31 2005, 01:54 AM
> *back up
> [snapback]2932440[/snapback]​*


man macco would make it look way better, go get the ambassader special 4 $299.00 not the greatest paint job but it'll make your ride look alot better and you cant beet that price, and if it dont come out that good you just bitch about it they will repaint it oh ya tell em tape the chrome real good cause when i had some cars done looked like someone that was blind tape it, just a suggestion.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

update pics, the truck was begging to lay rocker so i started z'in the frame this weekend


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

sweet...more pics once your done....please!!!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 8 2005, 02:33 AM
> *update pics, the truck was begging to lay rocker so i started z'in the frame this weekend
> [snapback]3110654[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 8 2005, 07:50 AM
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3111079[/snapback]​*


what?? you dont like zed frames?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 9 2005, 06:14 AM
> *what?? you dont like zed frames??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3113674[/snapback]​*


 yeah ...thats the name ... i read that a while back in hot rod .. or chevy power or ...one of my dads many other magazines .. 

you trying to get the body lower ... i thought they would look sick with a higher lock up ... post more pics of how it comees out ... did you drop the rear yet like that?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i had a 77pu long bed for a minute needed engine and trans ..of course breaks and more stuff that i havent even replaced on my car 

got it for 100 sold it for a hundred ... i even cleaned out the trash detailed the inside and wire brushed the engine compartment competion orange...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks for all the positive feedback, i was expecting alot of hateing, here are a couple pics from night 2 of the z frame project, got the frame all plated with 3/8 steel, and got the steering linkage pretty much done, when you raise the crossmember like that u cant use the factory steering linkage because it will hit the aarm, so what i did was used two linkages off of astro vans,


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i havent started on the back yet, i already did a 9" c notch on it over the winter so i am going to make some spring towers/pockets so that it will lay body, and it needs a 4 link bad but i will just have it mono leafed with 3" lowering blocks for now


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

looking tight. laying rockers is better than layin frames IMHO makes you lower lock ups are for cars on 26s. im gonna be lowering my daily too im thinking 3 inches in the back 2 up front for that East L.A. rake. juice is in the future and so are 20s


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

night 3 pics, relocated the battery into the firewall, trimmed the inner fenders, got all the frame welding done


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

finally, the stance i was after, i will be dropping the rear next weekend


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

up and down pics


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

tuckin


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice thought process with the steering links!! I love those box chevy's


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 10 2005, 11:50 AM
> *Nice thought process with the steering links!! I love those box chevy's
> [snapback]3120540[/snapback]​*


thanks, it was a pain in the butt to get it dialed in


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

night 4, got the lower radiator hose extended and finished up the steering linkage, even took it for a little cruise, thats all till next week, i will be droppin the rear


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice ass truck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Keep this thread alive bro. Trokita looks clean.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i slamed the back last night, i will snap some pics in a hour


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

updated pics from last night :0


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

godamn. those older chevys are so damn tight!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

looks tight, does it lay frame now?


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

You juiced your daily ..huh. Well now drive it into a lake. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

oh yeah, right on the frame, im raising the tranny i speak, im waiting for the welds to cool so i can start putting some bolts in


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

new pics, :biggrin: bad lighting


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

that things fuckin awesome...keep the moons on there with the fat whites


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

damn nice!!! lookin good!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i relocated the gas tank into the bed tonight, and trimmed all the stuff that was hitting the driveshaft so that i can drive it slammed


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

cool.. cant wait to see it done


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

new pic :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bumper dragin..


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

lookin good! get rid of these bumpes, shave it and paint this thing in the dark blue like the drivers door / cab...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i think im going to keep the rear bumper cuz i know i will rip a roll pan off quick, i have some candy green paint with jumbo flakes :cheesy:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAHOUZEMAN_@Mar 30 2005, 11:59 PM
> *THERE NICE I LIKE THEM BUT..IT WOULD LOOK BETTER ON 14Z
> [snapback]2932457[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@May 27 2005, 08:26 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you love that pic dont you


----------



## Caprice on Hubcaps (Nov 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

LMAO


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

looks cool man, i bet thats nothin but fun time! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

oh yeah, draggin everyday, lots of fun :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

+1 on the FAT WHITES....Love the truck...Flat Black w/white and red pinstriping...Sell me the truck and this how I will ride.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice phototshop, im actually going to shave and flat black it in 3-4weeks :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 28 2005, 05:41 PM
> *nice phototshop, im actually going to shave and flat black it in 3-4weeks  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3194541[/snapback]​*


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

in the yard...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Cool Pic...  

BEFORE...











AFTER the CHOP..... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2005, 04:36 AM
> *Cool Pic...
> 
> BEFORE...
> ...


heehee :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

tonight i pulled the bed off and started the body mount drop, its going to slam it down another 3 1/2", bumper to bumper, ill get some pics tommorrow :cheesy:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

maybe I am crazy, but I like the rim and tire combo, you gonna keep them on it?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

for a couple months, i have some 22s for it but i still need tires


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

hey zach when is your next meeting?? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=180511


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

So when we gonna see those giant flakes and candy green?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres a couple crappy pics of it dropped, i will get it all straitened out in a couple days


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

it will prolly be around 4-5 months for paint, i will get a you about the next meeting jan


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres a couple more crappy shots, i cut off the pinch and all the rocker exept 1/2", its slammed!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

tight chevy homie :biggrin:


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

TTT for a tight ride


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

when i chaneled it down i had to cut out some floor to allow the body to clear the frame, tranny & driveshaft, i got alot of it welded back in tonight but i ran out of metal


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

lots of hard work is starting to pay off for you by the looks of it in your pics


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dough_Boy_@Jun 18 2005, 03:36 AM
> *lots of hard work is starting to pay off for you by the looks of it in your pics
> [snapback]3289378[/snapback]​*


yup, its getting there


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

thats some nice work man, any pix of the inside of the bed? check out my boys 72.. im thinkin bout buyin iit


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

man, that shit is itte homie!! I'd stick with the fat whites, fuck the twanky twos. also, stick with some shiny paint. everybody that gets one of those always wants to leave it flat.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres a couple pics of it looking ghetto in the driveway, I got the bed on today, still need to make some more floor supports since i removed the bed floor :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

Sweet ride!!!! I like the oldschool rims. keep posting the pics we want want to see the result.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EscoRat (Jul 5, 2003)

please dont put 13s or 14s on it....thats going to be dope with the 22s and paint.....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EscoRat_@Jun 30 2005, 10:43 AM
> *please dont put 13s or 14s on it....thats going to be dope with the 22s and paint.....
> [snapback]3345337[/snapback]​*


foe show,ill roll eitier the fatwhite/moons or the 22s, i keep the wires around for the lowriders, ill have the truck back on the road in the morn, first time in a month :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres a shot i like to call "brokedown in the drive way"


----------



## layndoor86 (Jul 9, 2005)

I would buy this off you in a hearbeat! Looks awesome, does it lay frame all around, notch and 4 linked i hope? Looks fucking great congrats thats a hot DD!

BTW, what size are those baby moons you got on there, what kinda tires are those and what size tire?


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Yah what size tires are those I needs some and thats the size that look right for my 65.


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

if you need some help give me a call


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

damn homie! lookin' so damn low...

can't wait to see her all done up and shining...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layndoor86_@Jul 20 2005, 08:53 AM
> *I would buy this off you in a hearbeat! Looks awesome, does it lay frame all around, notch and 4 linked i hope? Looks fucking great congrats thats a hot DD!
> 
> BTW, what size are those baby moons you got on there, what kinda tires are those and what size tire?
> [snapback]3442817[/snapback]​*


thanks, lays frame al the way round, zed it 3" and a 3 1/2" channel, shaved off 3" of rocker, its is notched 8" with mono leafs and 3"blocks, i have a 4link kit that i still need to put on, im not shure what the exact tire size is, i will take a look in the morn


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Jul 20 2005, 11:54 AM
> *if you need some help give me a call
> [snapback]3443598[/snapback]​*


good lookin out


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

shaved the handels, locks, emblems, gas door, drip rails, corner lamps, turn signals :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

my favorite part, shaved turn signals, ive never seen it done on this body style before :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

welded some new rear bed patches on both sides also


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

picked up some crazy little cycle mirrors for it too


----------



## fast5ten (Jun 1, 2005)

i love that truck

good work, i always look back for updates


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

damn homie you are doing all that work by yourself damn your good trucks going to look clean with 22s then dropped :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 22 2005, 05:44 PM
> *damn homie you are doing all that work by yourself damn your good trucks going to look clean with 22s then dropped  :0
> [snapback]3460843[/snapback]​*


yup, all by my lonesome, i had a buddy helpin out alot when i did the z'ed frame, but he lost intrest in it , when its all done i thought about putting a "built not bought" sticker on it for the hell of it ,lol


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> *QUOTE(chato83 @ Jul 22 2005, 05:44 PM)
> damn homie you are doing all that work by yourself damn your good trucks going to look clean with 22s then dropped  *


Fuck the 22's! Keep the big whites!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking real nice!!!! yeah some 14's would look real nice too!!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I think the moons and fat whites go with the truck perfect!

Looks awesome man. :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 23 2005, 02:49 AM
> *looking real nice!!!!  yeah some 14's would look real nice too!!
> [snapback]3461516[/snapback]​*


i second that come on throw it on some rims and snap some pics of it ...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jul 22 2005, 11:12 PM
> *i second that come on throw it on some rims and snap some pics of it ...
> [snapback]3462625[/snapback]​*


i doubt it would even raise up with a set of 13s


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

:biggrin: dig the gangster white walls love that look


----------



## Daniel son (Jun 18, 2005)

MAN, TRUCK IS FUCKEN TIGHT, PLEASE DONT WRECK IT WITH 13s. KEEP THAT WHEEL COMBO :thumbsup:


----------



## Naughty T (Jan 1, 2002)

Please keep the Moons and fat whites... That combo is perfect for that truck...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

flat black :0


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

i hope you back with that blue, the blue was the perfect look on that truck with the moons and whites!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nahh, it will prolly be flat for a while, but i have a bunch of candy lime gold with jumbo flake for it :cheesy:


----------



## Deucement (Feb 12, 2005)

Looking tight holmes, are you painting it yourself?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

prolly lay down the flakes and take it to get kandied and cleared


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

got it back on finally,im back to driveing it everyday again, ill try to get some decent pics in a few days uffin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

got pics yet???


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

DAMN HOMIE THATS TIGHT. WHAT DID YOU DO ABOUT THE STEERING LINKAGE AND ALL AFTER YOU DROPED THE CAB?DONT YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN IT?
KEEP AT IT, LOOKS COOL


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Aug 10 2005, 08:20 AM~3579829
> *DAMN HOMIE THATS TIGHT. WHAT DID YOU DO ABOUT THE STEERING LINKAGE AND ALL AFTER YOU DROPED THE CAB?DONT YOU HAVE TO SHORTEN IT?
> KEEP AT IT, LOOKS COOL
> *


yeah, i had to re do it again, added another ujoint to it & raised the steering column hole up 3", im getting a couple new pics here in a few


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

new pics :cheesy: 
the out side got a new billet grill, shaved handels, locks, drip rails, gas door, marker lights and front turn signals along with 3 coats of flat black primer, also put rear lower bed patches on -the engine got a new electric fan kit, manifold gaskets, valve cover gaskets, fuel filter, cap, rotor, plugs, wires, ect, also put a flip hood on it


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

flip hood :0


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

turned out really good,good job Zach


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Aug 10 2005, 01:21 PM~3582490
> *turned out really good,good job Zach
> *


thanks for the flip hood hook up


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

GAWD DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Keep the fat whites!!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

just got back from the exhaust shop, i had dual glasspacks put on, sounds real good, man u can really hear that gear drive scream now


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Damn that truck came out fucking clean dont change the fat whites keep them. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

That truck came out looking straight....keep the fat whites and baby moons...that just makes it more old school


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i will keep the whites around for shure, prolly for winter time and roll the 22s during the summer


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

Biggystwuk

do u have any pics of the white caprice beucse that shit looking fuckin nice man


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 12 2005, 09:54 PM~3606999
> *i will keep the whites around for shure, prolly for winter time and roll the 22s during the summer
> *


damn the truck is fuckin clean! what color are u thinking of painting it ?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i have 6quarts of candy lime gold, and a shit load of jumbo flakes for it


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

man that truck looks so sick all flat black with big badass whites. damn your crazy.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bout to go to itb next week, hopefull its up for the trip


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

just put on 4 accumulators, its rides GREAT!!! i was highly impressed


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

it made the itb trip with ease, i drug the shit out of it at the show :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i love it....im a old square chevy junkie. we juice these things in az all the time. right now we are doing a frame off on a '77 short bed


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the engine looks sexy, r u going to slam it or anything


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

I would roll in that truck anyday. I love them gangsta whitewalls.


----------



## EscoRat (Jul 5, 2003)

put on the 22s!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EscoRat_@Aug 22 2005, 11:32 PM~3674334
> *put on the 22s!!!!
> *


i was really happy with the moons untill i went to the show last weekend, now i cant wait to get the 22s on it :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foshizzle_@Aug 22 2005, 07:49 PM~3673435
> *I would roll in that truck anyday. I love them gangsta whitewalls.
> *


thanks, i roll it everyday


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

im gonig to sell the candy paitn that i had set aside for the truck if anyone wants it just pm me 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=199730


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

sold the paint, that didnt take long


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

shaveing the taillights tommorow night :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

no more tails :0


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

Hurry up and finish it!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i wish, im bout to stop for a awhile, the impala hasent been touched since spring, im planing on doing a full frame wrap and haveing everything powdercoated and chromed, so it will be a while before this side project will be completed


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm lovin' it, man. I'm guessing it's no longer your daily? lol

Keep up the badass work. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

yes , i still drive it to work and around town, ive also been takeign it on long trips also, ill drive it everyday unless theres snow on the ground


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking real nice bro :thumbsup: keep it up!!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Keep the whites!!! Fuck the 22's! melt 'em down & make yourself a nice wrought-Iron railing for your front steps. Haha
The Whitewalls are different. Big rims are like assholes, everyone has 'em, & they all stink! :around:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

looks dang good


----------



## EscoRat (Jul 5, 2003)

put the 22s on it.....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

NIIIICE!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I love this truck man!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ur truck is bad azz man, i got to get my frame zed now!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the tires are ordered, just waiting on ups


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i found some pics on gauge....


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd personally put that on some smaller gangster wire wheels but its lookin nice


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Anything new done to it?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah, filled in the tailgate dip, welded a roll pan on, and put in some caddy tails, my cam isnt working right now tho


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

love this truck


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

HEY ZACH I GOT THE 64 BELAIR BACK 

MATT'S OLD ONE..


----------



## King (Sep 14, 2005)

this impala ist hot..mor pix??


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King_@Oct 20 2005, 03:15 PM~4040070
> *this impala ist hot..mor pix??
> *



there ya go thats all the pics i have right now..


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=212402&st=0


----------



## foshizzle (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 10 2005, 06:25 AM~3974526
> *yeah, filled in the tailgate dip, welded a roll pan on, and put in some caddy tails, my cam isnt working right now tho
> *



Hurry and fix your damn camera! Or jus buy a new one. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowperformance2_@Oct 20 2005, 01:01 PM~4039909
> *HEY ZACH I GOT THE 64 BELAIR BACK
> 
> MATT'S OLD ONE..
> *


let me know when your ready for some swapin, i got a caprice waitin for ya :cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Updates?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

looks good but the bed aint on right. makes the frame look bent


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

which pic are u talking about, there were a couple shots were the rear of the bed needed shims, i assume thats what you are refering to


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

whow very nice!! cant wait 2 see it done


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

caddy light,(burnt bulb on the pass top)


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

all the bodywork is pretty much done, paint comeing soon!!! :cheesy: :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i pulled the motor,tranny, suspension, wiring, brakes, ect last night, im cleaning all the grease and rust off,then paint, powdercoat and chrome, plus shaveing the firewall and hideing all the wires


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 11 2006, 04:52 PM~4595433
> *i pulled the motor,tranny, suspension, wiring, brakes, ect last night, im cleaning all the grease and rust off,then paint, powdercoat and chrome, plus shaveing the firewall and hideing all the wires
> *


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Thats the good stuff bro. I wish I still had the time.


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

Truck looks good... I would keep it on white walls.....Good job thow....... can't wait to see the out come...... So you daily bucket became a full project...... Good luck.....here are some pictures to see..... :thumbsup:


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

cool, i have another short bed that i was gonig to flat black and throw the whites on it, i got most of the grease cleaned off last night, that was a long nasty job, that stuff was caked on bad


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

gotta love the way that truck looks :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

finally got some new pics, shaved the firewall


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

5minutes into scrapeing, man it was nasty


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

fresh paint :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

tilt hood


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i sprayed the jambs, headliner and dash last night


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## warpath (Mar 10, 2005)

keep scrapping! keep the moons and if you wanna get rid of ill give them a good home?


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 3 2006, 01:48 PM~4768585
> *fresh paint :cheesy:
> *


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looks like candy, but its just base/clear


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

any progress......?? 
like to see more pics of the 74.....

.....RoY


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

yo that shit is hot...btw i thought u sold the candy green


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i will get some new pics at the begging of this week, just about ready to spray it


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

I have been looking for a short box on and off since I first saw this topic.

Got one but its a dodge


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

cool dodge, heres a few new pics


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

leather seats


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 17 2006, 08:01 PM~5261902
> *cool dodge, heres a few new pics
> *


nice i thought this topic was buried. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 17 2006, 05:03 PM~5261921
> *nice i thought this topic was buried. :biggrin:
> *


lol, ive been bustin ass all winter, i just havent been on the comp very much, heres some diamond plate work i did


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lambo doors


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

headliner and jambs


----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)

*One of the Best threads I have ever seen on LIL.. F'n excellent job bro.. very very cool.. I can't wait to see it in the end... BUT i would MUCH rather see..some 14'z on it...  *


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks, i might put some 14s on it for the witner time or something, i would like to spray it within the next couple days and throw the 22s on it, it should look pretty cool


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

really like this truck!!! its the best!!!! 
i couldn't care more or less on what rims you put it.... it would probably look very cool both ways!!!!! i would love to see the results!!!.....

keep up the good work!!!!

.....RoY


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ass end


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i slapped the 22s on just to see how much it tucks, looks good, but the pictures are bad


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks good


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

looks very good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Holy shit, this is tight... I havent' kept up with this page. Looks good.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks so much for all the positive feedback, i figured it would get bashed on since its not tradional, heres the homemade garage booth ive work on today, should be spraying in the morning


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

pics wont load??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 20 2006, 06:22 PM~5281892
> *thanks so much for all the positive feedback, i figured it would get bashed on since its not tradional, heres the homemade garage booth ive work on today, should be spraying in the morning
> *



*Fuck that!!! Your hard work and Knowledge is a key to keeping msg boards like this alive. Without the kustom builders with excellent craftsmanship...this board would just suck ass with the ppl that just waste space.

I really like this thread.

In our area we have a few kustom builders.. mainly from home, not shops. A few builders are on here that I know... KINGCADDILAC is one of 'em. He's always had a jaw dropping dope ride with a kewl twist of custom to it. Several others I know have the ability that you display and share and it's totally appreciated bro.

I am still waiting to see some wires on it hahah :biggrin: 

NAILHEAD*


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUICKNAILHEAD_@Apr 20 2006, 08:17 PM~5283170
> *Fuck that!!!  Your hard work and Knowledge is a key to keeping msg boards like this alive. Without the kustom builders with excellent craftsmanship...this board would just suck ass with the ppl that just waste space.
> 
> I really like this thread.
> ...


 :biggrin: hehee


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

base


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

clear


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ass end


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Damb that is sick. It reminds me of a sour apple. All it needs is the salt, lime and a little chile powder.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks very very good man,i read this topic start to finish and i like what i seen,


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

bad ass truck..


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 18 2006, 12:14 PM~5265841
> *ass end
> *


yo whats up man badass truck i just jumped into this topic late, and its very badass but i gotta ask, that skin you used for your gate, did that come off a 67-72 chevy truck? its fuckin badass none the less.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah, it was cut from a 69 tailgate and welded/smoothed onto the 87 tailgate to fill the dip in


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i ran the tranny hardlines and installed a tranny cooler last night, plus a new master cylinder


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

nice!!! keep postin progress pics!!! :thumbsup:  

.....RoY


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

new pics


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Man Im not much on trucks but damn you done a great job keep up the good work bro! mucho props!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

ya man that truck is fuckin sick keep up the good work


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

BUcket WTF....Bro that is FAR from a bucket shit is tight I love it keep on keepin on with that buddy congrats


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, it used to be about a year and half ago, its getting pretty decent now


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

You need to put a little more effort into this project.










:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:tears: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

:biggrin: I like what I see


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

how sweet is that one!!!! nicest truck ive ever seen!!!! and probably will see!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

.....RoY


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

dammmm zack the truck looks kick ass...................................



how much you want to paint my 62????????? :0 


the same color as your truck :0 :0


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Looks amazing bro. You make this shit look too easy.


Gimme some ideas for my shit!! 

Fuck I should just send it to you and let you do whatever too it :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

the truck looks awsome good work


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Apr 29 2006, 06:57 PM~5341127
> *Looks amazing bro. You make this shit look too easy.
> Gimme some ideas for my shit!!
> 
> ...


looks pretty strait as is


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roy85_@Apr 29 2006, 04:41 AM~5337903
> *how sweet is that one!!!! nicest truck ive ever seen!!!! and probably will see!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> .....RoY
> *



I know what you mean.....

awsome job zack :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowperformance2_@Apr 29 2006, 01:39 PM~5339925
> *dammmm zack the truck looks kick ass...................................
> how much you want to paint my 62????????? :0
> the same color as your truck :0  :0
> *


how much body work is there?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 30 2006, 09:54 PM~5347100
> *I know what you mean.....
> 
> awsome job zack :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

very little.... very little.... 


whats color is that??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

citrus yellow, i have a simmilar color that i bougth and never used, lime green metalic


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

damn i just read this whole topic :thumbsup:

puttin loads of crazy ideas into my head of makin a low truck!!


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

good topic :thumbsup: and nice truck bro...you did a good job :biggrin:


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

indeed. good build up thread,nice looking truck too. spot on


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 28 2006, 02:55 PM~5333679
> *new pics
> 
> 
> ...


Been watching this thread the whole way....damn it looks goo bro.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 17 2006, 06:03 PM~5261912
> *leather seats
> *


really nice truck on the outside!!!!! good job!!
but how's the interior goin' so far.....?? 
any progress pics...

.....RoY


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i havent really messed with it too much yet, still wet sandign and buiffing, and then putting the fuel cell in ect, hopefully know the intierior out next week


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

right on. we'll wait and see.....  

.....RoY


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

Man shit looks nice........Like I said before it went from bucket to full out project....





man I got to go finish my ride................ :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

got it all wet sanded and buffed finnally


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

god damn i love this truck!!!!!!! nice work man i remember when you first juiced it seein it on here! that shit is sick now!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed it looks killer now,very nice.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

man that shit tight


----------



## caliswangin916 (Aug 18, 2003)

Great buildup! It's very inspiring. Great Work!


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

any progress pics...... lookin forward to see this ride finished!!!! 
:thumbsup: 

...RoY


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

Bump for a really good lookin' truck :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive been working on the interior, nothing too fancy, simple and clean tan/brown, heres a box i just finished, it has a panel in the middle to cover the amp/street charger :0


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Shit dude, is there anything you can't do? Where did you learn how to do all of this, seriously?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jun 7 2006, 09:14 PM~5571518
> *Shit dude, is there anything you can't do? Where did you learn how to do all of this, seriously?
> *


lol, i guess im just good at figureing stuff out  :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

that truck is nice 

i allways hav wanted one now this is maken me want one even more


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

nice box!!! you'll probably put that behind your seat right..?
but are you also puttin some speakers or stuff in your truckbed...?? or do you leave that empty, and just make it clean or something... 
nice progress!!! much props :thumbsup: 

...RoY


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roy85_@Jun 8 2006, 07:27 AM~5573150
> *nice box!!! you'll probably put that behind your seat right..?
> but are you also puttin some speakers or stuff in your truckbed...?? or do you leave that empty, and just make it clean or something...
> nice progress!!! much props :thumbsup:
> ...


yes, the box is fit to go behind the seats, my original plan was to put subs in the bed and cut the back of the cab out so they would fire into the cab, but im not real big on compition bass, i just like something clean, thats why i will just put a couple decent 12s in the cab with some good mids/highs and i will be happy


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

carpet


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

it looks really descent anyway!!!! nothing too fancy... 
nice work  

...RoY


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

interiors getting there


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

check out the custom licence plate box/window


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

looks real nice Zach


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

DDDDAAMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

...RoY


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Bring it to Louisville for the Southern Showdown. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 15 2006, 04:34 PM~5614068
> *Bring it to Louisville for the Southern Showdown.  :thumbsup:
> *


when is it?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that license plate thing it tight!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks, ive never see one like it...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres a lil vid clip


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 15 2006, 09:24 PM~5614247
> *when is it?
> *


July 15th & 16th. go to www.coolcars.org for more details. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 15 2006, 10:32 PM~5615982
> *July 15th & 16th. go to www.coolcars.org for more details.  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm, i might have to drag it down there :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

sweet........


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

looks good you need to fix your headlight though :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Jun 16 2006, 10:20 AM~5618285
> *looks good you need to fix your headlight though :biggrin:
> *


hater... :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Your truck is looking good homie.  You still have the impala?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

THAT ENGINE SOUNDS MEANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jun 16 2006, 11:17 AM~5618679
> *Your truck is looking good homie.     You still have the impala?
> *


yeah, i cant wait to start workin on it again, i was working back and forth between the impala and truck and many other side projects, it seemed like nothing was getting done, so i decided to foucus on the truck and then move to the impala


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 16 2006, 11:27 AM~5618728
> *THAT ENGINE SOUNDS MEANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!
> *


lol, thats why i havent been driveing it too much, its too loud, i have brand new exhaust, but i put that crate engine in and now one pipe is about 2" short, ill prolly just take it to the exhaust shop and let them mess with it...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 16 2006, 12:46 PM~5618470
> *hater... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

NICE


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

this has to be my favorite pic so far...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 16 2006, 04:17 PM~5619145
> *this has to be my favorite pic so far...
> 
> 
> ...


Man I havent checked the truck in a minute! Wow! Turned out great man. I hope your enjoying it.  Watched the video truck sounds nice.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2006, 09:20 PM~5621164
> *Man I havent checked the truck in a minute! Wow! Turned out great man. I hope your enjoying it.    Watched the video truck sounds nice.
> *


cool ,thanks for the props, i will get a better video soon, i couldnt lay it out cuz one of the exhaust pipes was hangin low


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

New Topic..all updated with Hotel/Motel INfo and a Mapquest Link...All you need to know right here Homies.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269322

MiDWeST MaDNeSS - August 5th, 2006


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

hmmm...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow it looks great :thumbsup:



Soooooooooo...... What are you going to do for a daily now? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

IVE GOT A BEAT UP ASTRO VAN, BIG PIMPIN OVER HERE,LOL


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jun 22 2006, 06:27 AM~5649643
> *
> 
> New Topic..all updated with Hotel/Motel INfo and a Mapquest Link...All you need to know right here Homies.
> ...


i might come, im getting a car hauler tommrrow :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

took it to a show today...


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

seen this truck in person at the show and this truck is kick ass nice job zach






talk to jermaine yet?


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

ill trade ya


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowperformance2_@Jun 26 2006, 08:13 PM~5673857
> *seen this truck in person at the show and this truck is kick ass nice job zach
> talk to jermaine yet?
> *


thanks for the props, im glad someones liked it cuz i didnt even get a trophy, but they gave some to a pretty much stock neon, and a stock subaru, and a dodge ram..... i was lik WTF, but it was still a good time, i havent talked to jermaine yet, i will get ahold of him in a couple days for shure, im planing on heading to southern showdown and i was going to see if he had plans to go, ill give ya a call, or have him call ya this week
later
zach


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Jun 26 2006, 09:08 PM~5674091
> *ill trade ya
> 
> 
> ...


no thanks, very nice car tho :cheesy:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

thanx bro nice truck


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

DAMN BRO ... THIS TURNED OUT FUKKIN NICE MAN!!....BEEN AWHILE SINCE I CHECKED UP ON THE BUILD..... GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## kool_laidff (Sep 28, 2005)

Listen i love this truck one hell of a build up maan you did a great job. In the future im thinking about building me something like that


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks uffin:


----------



## swangin'n'bangin (Jul 4, 2006)

wow, amazing truck man! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

havent' followed the build up since u juiced it, but damn it came out hella nice


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks,your 64 is comming along nicely


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

FOR SALE  
picking up a drop top 64 saturday :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 10 2006, 08:16 PM~5749779
> *FOR SALE
> picking up a drop top 64 saturday :biggrin:
> *


I would buy it but I'm broke Good luck with the sale :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Jul 10 2006, 06:22 PM~5749817
> *I would buy it but I'm broke Good luck with the sale :biggrin:
> *


lol, i would love to sell it to ya, really i dont want to sell it, but i need room and cash for the drop bad


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100030268.html
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=272848&st=0


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

That turn out is nice!!!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jul 13 2006, 05:28 AM~5765513
> *That turn out is nice!!!!!!
> *


thanks, its a shame it might be going to a new home


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## culookn (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 9 2005, 05:15 AM~3113870
> *thanks for all the positive feedback, i was expecting alot of hateing, here are a couple pics from night 2 of the z frame project, got the frame all plated with 3/8 steel, and got the steering linkage pretty much done, when you raise the crossmember like that u cant use the factory steering linkage because it will hit the aarm, so what i did was used two linkages off of astro vans,
> *



first off. badazz truck. i need some help on setting up the steering in my c10. im getting ready to z my frame 3" and as you know i will need to change the steering setup. i know you said you used to linkages out of astro vans but what years were they? also where did you get the heim joint setup b/c i will need that also.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by culookn_@Jul 30 2006, 08:29 PM~5871626
> *first off.  badazz truck.  i need some help on setting up the steering in my c10.  im getting ready to z my frame 3" and as you know i will need to change the steering setup.  i know you said you used to linkages out of astro vans but what years were they?  also where did you get the heim joint setup b/c i will need that also.
> *


85 i think, u can get them from a scrap yard for cheap, takes about 3 hours to get it all dialed in, but works good 
get 2 entire linkages


----------



## culookn (Jul 31, 2006)

how about that heim joint. where can i pick p one of those along with that bracket? i picked up 2 linkages today for 10 bucks. it doesnt get much better than that.


----------



## culookn (Jul 31, 2006)

anyone know?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by culookn_@Aug 1 2006, 02:18 PM~5883285
> *how about that heim joint.  where can i pick p one of those along with that bracket?  i picked up 2 linkages today for 10 bucks.  it doesnt get much better than that.
> *


that hyme that i use for the first one was from a tractor store, i redid it later and just made one out of gas pipe tube and box tube, it looked alot cleaner


----------



## culookn (Jul 31, 2006)

have any pics you could post of it


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 28 2006, 07:55 PM~5333679
> *new pics
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE NICEST TRUCK IVE EVER SEEN

BIGGGGGG UPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Sep 4 2006, 11:45 AM~6100710
> *THATS THE NICEST TRUCK IVE EVER SEEN
> 
> BIGGGGGG UPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!
> *


hehee, thanks bro


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

new pic :0


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*how much U want for it homie? shipped to 33870*


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Sep 27 2006, 04:36 PM~6257220
> *how much U want for it homie? shipped to 33870
> *


9500 to the door


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## JSpot69 (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 11 2006, 07:57 AM~6739590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME WORK!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JSpot69_@Dec 11 2006, 09:28 AM~6739813
> *AWESOME WORK!!!!!!!! TTT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

Thats a nice pinche truck Homie 
i was going to go with CAd lights on ine but changed my mind on it looks nice though


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE*EP_@Dec 30 2006, 02:59 AM~6860796
> *Thats a nice pinche truck Homie
> i was going to go with CAd lights on ine but changed my mind on it looks nice though
> *


thanks,my original plan was led's,but i was at the junkyard and spoted those, i hand made the buckets for em, they were 6"deep :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

awww shit,here we go again :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 1 2007, 12:49 PM~6875153
> *awww shit,here we go again :0
> 
> 
> ...


its pretty rough but im not going all out with it,just want to lay it out in flat black with the fat whites


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

i'm still working on mine... i got the step notch in, 4 link, and front end z'd like urs

this topic has been my bible for building my truck :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 2 2007, 12:14 AM~6879698
> *   i'm still working on mine... i got the step notch in, 4 link, and front end z'd like urs
> 
> this topic has been my bible for building my truck :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, how did the z notch go? i cant wait to see a build page with lots of pics!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 2 2007, 12:15 AM~6879704
> *hell yeah, how did the z notch go? i cant wait to see a build page with lots of pics!!! :cheesy:
> *



it was hell at first gettin both sides even and level, but i got his azz!!! it made a big difference on the stance!

i shoulda took pics, when i started , i'll start takin now and post til i'm finished.....i'm bout to start tackling the steering :uh: 

i'm thinking of puttin on a blower cuz the motor is damn near out the hood already :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 2 2007, 12:47 AM~6879929
> *it was hell at first gettin both sides even and level, but i got his azz!!! it made a big difference on the stance!
> 
> i shoulda took pics, when i started , i'll start takin now and post til i'm finished.....i'm bout to start tackling the steering :uh:
> ...


lol,its funny i bout went that same route, i cut a small section of the hood frame out and it barely gave it enough clearance to close :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 2 2007, 12:49 AM~6879950
> *lol,its funny i bout went that same route, i cut a small section of the hood frame out and it barely gave it enough clearance to close :0
> *


yeah i know!!! except i cant close mine right now cu i got the holley750 on there :biggrin: the only reason i prolly wont put a blower on is cuz i like to drive my shyt, here in VA i wouldn't get out my driveway witht he blower stikin out that far!!
but it dayum sure would look good :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 2 2007, 12:54 AM~6879983
> *yeah i know!!! except i cant close mine right now cu i got the holley750 on there :biggrin: the only reason i prolly wont put a blower on is cuz i like to drive my shyt, here in VA i wouldn't get out my driveway witht he blower stikin out that far!!
> but it dayum sure would look good :biggrin:
> *


yeah, the blower would kinda take away from the look i was going after, my second thought was just a nice billet scoop style breather with a couple spacers,then cut a small hole for it to pop out,kinda ram air/shaker style


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 2 2007, 12:57 AM~6880013
> *yeah, the blower would kinda take away from the look i was going after, my second thought was just a nice billet scoop style breather with a couple spacers,then cut a small hole for it to pop out,kinda ram air/shaker style
> *



i think its looks bad azz the way u got it.....
the blower was just a wild azz thought but i prolly wont do it cuz its not practical. i'm just gonna go with a 2" cowl hood, cant wait to see the next one!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

koo, the next one wont be as extreme, pretty much lay it out & flat black with the fat whites, little things here and there but not as detailed as the 74 build


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

lol so much for daily huh.


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

:0 :0 went throw this whole topic and it took me like an hour almost damn bro ! i think i learned alot more than i have ever had before hands down one of the great build up !


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Jan 7 2007, 04:55 AM~6924338
> *:0  :0 went throw this whole topic and it took me like an hour almost damn bro ! i think i learned alot more than i have ever had before hands down one of the great build up !
> *


keep a eye out for the next one :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

old skool pics :cheesy:


----------



## poppo2_4 (Apr 16, 2006)

damn i hate trucks..............but u came a long way and i love urs brother how much


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppo2_4_@Jan 17 2007, 07:09 AM~7009635
> *damn i hate trucks..............but u came a long way and i love urs brother how much
> *


9000OBO :0


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

are you startin a new topic...? or do you continue in this one... 

...RoY


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roy85_@Jan 21 2007, 04:15 PM~7046105
> *are you startin a new topic...? or do you continue in this one...
> 
> ...RoY
> *


THIS ONE IS NO LONGER FOR SALE, I MIGHT TRADE IT FOR THIS 64SS,BUT IF THAT FALLS THRU THEN I WILL KEEP IT AND SHOW IT NEXT SPRING,
YES THERE IS A JUICED BUCKET 2  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310402
PEEP THE GREEN ONE CHILLIN IN THE GARAGE :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the deal on the impala fell thru so looks like im keeping it :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

time for a bath and chrome :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 25 2007, 07:22 PM~7085344
> *time for a bath and chrome :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 gettin mine ready 4 bike week in myrtle beach, we're paintin the truck to match the bike, similar to this


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 26 2007, 12:56 AM~7089292
> *:0  :0 gettin mine ready 4 bike week in myrtle beach, we're paintin the truck to match the bike, similar to this
> 
> 
> ...


nice,cant wait to see it :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

wut year astro van did that steering links come off of??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

85 or so, i used 2 of them, the junk yard hooked me up for 40 for the pair


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 26 2007, 01:44 AM~7089808
> *85 or so, i used 2 of them, the junk yard hooked me up for 40 for the pair
> *



 did u make that center link that mounted on the frame?? of is there somethin i can buy and modify that would work?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 26 2007, 01:50 AM~7089871
> *  did u make that center link that mounted on the frame?? of is there somethin i can buy and modify that would work?
> *


i made that, without a center support its just flops around, i used a peice of gas pipe and put a sleeve inside of that to fill the gap and it also acts as a bearing


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 26 2007, 01:53 AM~7089910
> *i made that, without a center support its just flops around, i used a peice of gas pipe and put a sleeve inside of that to fill the gap and it also acts as a bearing
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: thanx for the info imma hit up the junkyard this weekend


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 26 2007, 01:55 AM~7089936
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: thanx for the info imma hit up the junkyard this weekend
> *


kool,theres a few companys that make the parts for them,but each joint is 65each, plus the shaft,so u would have300+ in a steering shaft, if u cant find astro vans i think pretty much any honda or fwd car should have them, but i know the 2 astro van peices work for shure with about 2 hours of fabbing


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 26 2007, 01:59 AM~7089971
> *kool,theres a few companys that make the parts for them,but each joint is 65each, plus the shaft,so u would have300+ in a steering shaft, if u cant find astro vans i think pretty much any honda or fwd car should have them, but i know the 2 astro van peices work for shure with about 2 hours of fabbing
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: thanx alot imma get it done this weekend so i can drive it!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

very nice ride bro  good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 26 2007, 02:42 AM~7090466
> *very nice ride bro  good work!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i looked through all the post, and this thing came to life, looks badass... i think its funny how it went from i dont want it sittin to low its my daily, a couple weeks later, its layin, a few months later, painted bout done, finally finished, FOR SALE :cheesy: looks bad ass


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 03:56 AM~7100305
> *i looked through all the post, and this thing came to life, looks badass... i think its funny how it went from i dont want it sittin to low its my daily, a couple weeks later, its layin, a few months later, painted bout done, finally finished, FOR SALE :cheesy: looks bad ass
> *


yeah, i didnt want it too low at first to make shure the juice was going to be reliable, then after a couple months it proved its self so i hammered it, them did some body work,then i was like i guess i will go ahead and finish it up and get another daily :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 27 2007, 03:03 AM~7100324
> *yeah, i didnt want it too low at first to make shure the juice was going to be reliable, then after a couple months it proved its self so i hammered it, them did some body work,then i was like i guess i will go ahead and finish it up and get another daily :0
> *


turned out nice, what part of indiana u at?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 04:05 AM~7100327
> *turned out nice, what part of indiana u at?
> *


terre haute represent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 27 2007, 03:06 AM~7100329
> *terre haute represent!!! :biggrin:
> *


im up in nap.. u ever come up here in the summer, hit up downtown?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 04:08 AM~7100333
> *im up in nap.. u ever come up here in the summer, hit up downtown?
> *


i had the drop up there 3 times last summer


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 27 2007, 03:13 AM~7100345
> *i had the drop up there 3 times last summer
> *


last summer i went a few times, the summer b4 that i was up there every weekend... thats when i had juice on the tc, last summer it was gone, this summer wont have it, i done sold it... lotta summers :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 04:14 AM~7100350
> *last summer i went a few times, the summer b4 that i was up there every weekend... thats when i had juice on the tc, last summer it was gone, this summer wont have it, i done sold it... lotta summers  :cheesy:
> *


for real, there was never much going on when i was up there


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

tizzle


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

now get some wheels


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 24 2007, 10:34 PM~7344719
> *now get some wheels
> *


uhhhhh  :dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

nice ride


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i keep forgetting thats your truck...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 28 2007, 01:03 AM~7370019
> *i keep forgetting thats your truck...
> *


i thought u knew :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah i also drink a lot of alcohol, i thought you knew :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 28 2007, 03:26 AM~7370675
> *yeah i also drink a lot of alcohol, i thought you knew :cheesy:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

t
t
t


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

damn you must be losing money with all the time you spent on this truck. $9000, you must crazy, if a shop had built that it would've cost over 30K in shop time alone. That is fucking a sweet truck.
Matt


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Apr 20 2007, 12:38 AM~7732745
> *damn you must be losing money with all the time you spent on this truck.  $9000, you must crazy, if a shop had built that it would've cost over 30K in shop time alone.  That is fucking a sweet truck.
> Matt
> *


thats why i never understood why it didnt sell


----------



## streetbosses (Dec 10, 2006)

what kind of seat u got in the green truck what u pull them from u still got it and how much u want for it


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 25 2007, 09:15 PM~7085964
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I fucking LOVE that truck. Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetbosses_@May 10 2007, 06:37 PM~7877543
> *what kind of seat u got in the green truck what u pull them from u still got it and how much u want for it
> *


they are out of a bravada, all leather power, nice, price dropped to 7000


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

just picked up some new parts, updates in a couple days :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

new dash bezzle and gauges


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

layin


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

backin out the drive


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

can i take delivery tonight? :wave:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

hahaa, they finnaly moved my topic to project rides


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey, if it makes you feel any better, if i has 9 g's i would have driven to indiana and bought that bitch ages ago. but you can keep the rims.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 21 2007, 11:12 AM~8147034
> *hey, if it makes you feel any better, if i has 9 g's i would have driven to indiana and bought that bitch ages ago. but you can keep the rims.
> *


ha, that would work :cheesy:


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

and now its time for daily # 2....


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roy85_@Jun 21 2007, 04:21 PM~8148804
> * and now its time for daily # 2....
> *


hahaa


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love this truck. :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

chrome hood pins going in today, after i get donw installing this 5th wheel on my girls lac


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun , 11:13 AM~~
> *chrome hood pins going in today, after i get donw installing this 5th wheel on my girls lac
> *



"pics or it didnt happen" :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 29 2007, 01:07 PM~8201773
> *"pics or it didnt happen"  :biggrin:
> *


hahaa, that was only 2 hours ago, i will snap some pics now, it only took 10minutes to put em on, i figured i would spend at least a hour measuring and what not,brb


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

pinned


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

booty kit progress


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey mayne can you give me a step by step on how you mount a rim in the kit since your doing it anyways?

i want to put one in my new kit


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 29 2007, 01:20 PM~8201858
> *hey mayne can you give me a step by step on how you mount a rim in the kit since your doing it anyways?
> 
> i want to put one in my new kit
> ...


i was going to do a build up but etrnalrollerz already has a detailed how to
http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm
your lac looks like the same color combo as mine :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 31 2005, 02:01 AM~2932463
> *i might bolt the knockoffs on in the next couple days just to see what it looks like, it feels good to have juice on the daily, ive been hitting switches all day :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *




hit one for me homie! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jun 30 2007, 10:17 AM~8207561
> *hit one for me homie! :biggrin:
> *


that quote is 2years old :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good man.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 3 2007, 02:20 AM~8223940
> *lookin good man.
> *


thanks, we will hook yours too up sometime


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: can't wait! :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 29 2007, 01:17 PM~8201841
> *booty kit progress
> 
> 
> ...


i just about got this kit all done, it was *alot * more work than i had expected


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 3 2007, 11:23 PM~8231851
> *i just about got this kit all done, it was alot  more work than i had expected
> *



wheres the pics? 

There is a white caddy 4 door 4 sale here in town. Clean as hell. Going to check the tag on it in a few days. :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 4 2007, 03:03 AM~8232061
> *wheres the pics?
> 
> There is a white caddy 4 door 4 sale here in town.  Clean as hell.  Going to check the tag on it in a few days.  :0
> *


it still needs some paint, but all the fabbing and mounting is all done, i still have to make the latching for it too, hopefully it gets finished up within a couple days


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 4 2007, 03:06 AM~8232073
> *it still needs some paint, but all the fabbing and mounting is all done, i still have to make the latching for it too, hopefully it gets finished up within a couple days
> *


i sprayed it today and bolted it up, it still needs the latch and backup lights hooked up, i also put in a new tail light filler tonight too


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice truck.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

back on the whites and bout to have a new home


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 6 2007, 05:13 PM~8249590
> *back on the whites and bout to have a new home
> 
> 
> *


hahaa, i still have it,the 22s go back on tonight, even tho those white look killer :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

I am so tempted to buy that damn truck. I need to quit looking at this topic. If i bought it i couldnt finish up the 63 drop as fast as I want!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jul 6 2007, 10:46 PM~8251424
> *I am so tempted to buy that damn truck. I need to quit looking at this topic. If i bought it i couldnt finish up the 63 drop as fast as I want!
> *


hahaa, finish the drop!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 that truck! the caddy looks good with the new booty.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Lookin real good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Jul 6 2007, 11:50 PM~8251750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, it sucks having several projects going on at the same time but everything seems to be falling in place


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats always good :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 8 2007, 02:15 PM~8259536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 9 2007, 07:53 PM~8270270
> *nice pic! :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

went for a lil drag session today :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

drove it to werk yesterday :0


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Man if I had known that was your impala at southern showdown I would of said whats up to ya. I love the car man. It was one of my faves up there. :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

BTW...here ya go... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 29 2007, 12:26 AM~8416532
> *Man if I had known that was your impala at southern showdown I would of said whats up to ya. I love the car man. It was one of my faves up there.  :thumbsup:
> *


kool, its hard to tell who all is on lil at these shows, thanks for the pics!! :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

im reworking the setup over the next couple days


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 16 2007, 03:11 AM~8566683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet lookin pic homie :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

before :0 











i cleaned it a lil and hit it with some flat black, i still wasnt happy






















tore it all out and put some tubs, floor and a notch cover, covered it all in new black carpet, the pic didnt turn out very good, hopefully i will get a better shot soon :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

lookin good man


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 paint them batts the same color as the truck, or make covers for them


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 3 2007, 01:40 AM~8699858
> *:0 paint them batts the same color as the truck, or make covers for them
> *


no covers, maybe paint, but i hate when they start chippin and flakeing :angry:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i got the juice workin today, and finnally got it off the jackstands


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

slapped the 22s back on it


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i got some door poppers, viper alarm and new quick disconnect for it today :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 3 2007, 03:18 AM~8700969
> *no covers, maybe paint, but i hate when they start chippin and flakeing :angry:
> *


fibreglass :dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Sep 10 2007, 05:46 PM~8759297
> *fibreglass :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i got both poppers mounted in now, talk about a pain in the butt, i had to mount the solinoids in the front part of the door and run a small pvc hose routed to the latch and run a pull cable inside the tube,it was alot of extra work,but it works like a dream and clears all the windows and regulators :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres the noid mounted up


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

relays tucked under the dash


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i got the alarm, keyless entry brain and full stereo system working today, ill have to go back thru in the next couple days and hide all the wires, put the seats back in and reinstall the door panels, its nice cause i havent had any music in the truck for about 2 years :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 19 2007, 01:32 AM~8822302
> *i got the alarm, keyless entry brain and full stereo system working today, ill have to go back thru in the next couple days and hide all the wires, put the seats back in and reinstall the door panels, its nice cause i havent had any music in the truck for about 2 years :cheesy:
> *



but you got to hear that sweet sound of the frame rubbing off on the road. Thats better then sounds.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 19 2007, 04:49 AM~8822318
> *but you got to hear that sweet sound of the frame rubbing off on the road.  Thats better then sounds.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

some old before pics :cheesy: 
home made 10" c-notch


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 7 2007, 03:38 PM~8254833
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you should seriously leave the fatties on there, it looks fucking tight! if i had the loot, id buy your chev, in a heartbeat.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 29 2007, 01:08 PM~8202203
> *i was going to do a build up but etrnalrollerz already has a detailed how to
> http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ContiKit.htm
> your lac looks like the same color combo as mine :0
> ...


hay do me a favor, look in your owners manual and where it tells you how to decode the vin see if it says if its a carline edition or not, im trying to figure out what exactly is entailed in the carline part...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 19 2007, 11:50 PM~8828856
> *you should seriously leave the fatties on there, it looks fucking tight! if i had the loot, id buy your chev, in a heartbeat.
> *


thanks, i have the 22s back on just because i have all that cash into them, i have the whites on my daily c10 thats flat black, so it goes well with that truck


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 19 2007, 11:55 PM~8828897
> *hay do me a favor, look in your owners manual and where it tells you how to decode the vin see if it says if its a carline edition or not, im trying to figure out what exactly is entailed in the carline part...
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i do not have a book, i was conisdering buying a haynes manual in the near future, i dunno if that would have that kind of info in it


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i also stopped at the junk yard and spent another 100bucks on it today, picked up some tan seat belts, ANOTHER gauge cluster and new heater control panel


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

bumpa draggin fewl. :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 19 2007, 11:09 PM~8828965
> *sorry i do not have a book, i was conisdering buying a haynes manual in the near future, i dunno if that would have that kind of info in it
> *



nah i dont think so... im just trying to figure out what a carline cadillac has that a non carline doesnt, its driving me bonkers...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

pic of the subs and mbquart


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

still looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 20 2007, 01:15 AM~8830494
> *pic of the subs and mbquart
> 
> 
> ...



sweet!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the new bumper is on, front center caps are on now, painted the kick panels, new air breather and a fresh charge on the batts


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you know the deal

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 14 2007, 11:51 AM~9225660
> *you know the deal
> 
> pics or it didnt happen
> ...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

and there will be no more updates because i traded it off yesterday,


----------



## MalibuMan82WGN (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 18 2007, 04:50 AM~9252239
> *and there will be no more updates because i traded it off yesterday,
> *


what did ya trade it for?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i wish i had the money to buy it off you when you were selling it. i hate to see the booger blaster go.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 20 2007, 12:16 PM~9266933
> *damn i wish i had the money to buy it off you when you were selling it. i hate to see the booger blaster go.
> *


:roflmao: 

indeed the snotrocket will be missed


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 19 2007, 11:31 PM~9263115
> *what did ya trade it for?
> *


that big moefoe :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Nov 20 2007, 02:16 PM~9266933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roy85 (Mar 16, 2006)

so now you can go nuts on your other bucket.....


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 20 2007, 09:58 PM~9270516
> *that big moefoe :0
> 
> 
> ...


o shit, now that's a good trade who was dumb enough to do that trade????


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roy85_@Nov 21 2007, 01:09 PM~9274254
> *so now you can go nuts on your other bucket.....
> *


i doubt it, i think i donth with projects for awhile, im bout to yank the motor out of the other shorty to put in superdodge's impala, then i will prolly just part it out


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 21 2007, 08:05 PM~9277155
> *o shit, now that's a good trade who was dumb enough to do that trade????
> *


i think it was good for both of us, i got the tow truck i needed and he got the show truck he wanted


----------



## BOSSHOS (Sep 19, 2005)

nice truck zack


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHOS_@Nov 22 2007, 01:32 AM~9279716
> *nice truck zack
> *


thanks playa!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I got a 78 c1500 with hydros for 4800 if anyone is interested. :biggrin: I will take pics today


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 14 2008, 04:29 PM~9692675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit....if you need some3" drop spindels hit me up, they have new rotors,bearings,calipers and pads too, i have about 500 in them, ill let em go for150 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: what els do you have? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 14 2008, 04:44 PM~9692789
> *:0  :biggrin: what els do you have? :biggrin:
> *


doors,hood,fenders,glass,parting it out, or 400takes the whole truck home,clean title,no motor tho, thats going in superdodges 64 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 14 2008, 04:47 PM~9692813
> *doors,hood,fenders,glass,parting it out, or 400takes the whole truck home,clean title,no motor tho, thats going in superdodges 64 :cheesy:
> *


  I was looking for a interior.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

lol, wut?


----------

